# Free Stock Photos



## Dustin84 (13. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche Sites mit free Stockphotos. Ich hab schon gesucht aber hier im Forum und über Google nichts gefunden.

photocase.com und sxc.hu kenn ich schon, da ist aber leider kein brauchbarer "dry tree" dabei.


----------



## Steffen Giers (13. März 2006)

Du hast über Google nix gefunden und hier auch nicht?  

Angepinnt in der Grafik FAQ! 
http://www.hier-würde-der-link-stehen-wenn-du-nicht-so-faul-wärst.de


----------



## Woogy (14. März 2006)

Check mal folgende Links :

http://aboutpixel.de
http://www.pixelquelle.de
http://www.wallpaper-area.de/

Viel Erfolg.

Bei den ersten beiden Links mußt Du dich registrieren, aber das lohnt sich.

LG
Woogy


----------



## rene1234 (21. September 2008)

Es gibt noch ein paar seiten ohne registrierung

deviantart.com

http://www.colour-crash.com/wallpaper/category/gfx-stuff/wallpapers/


----------

